# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 > سوال: نحوه انتقال اطلاعات یک جدول از دیتابیس به جدول مشابه در دیتابیس دیگر توسط دستور INSERT INTO ??

## butterfly8528

سلام دوستان و اساتید گرامی .

چطور باید اطلاعات یک جدول از دیتابیس رو به جدول مشابه دیتابیس دیگر که توسط پسورد محافظت میشود انتقال داد ؟

من از کد زیر استفاده میکنم. در صورتی که بانک مقصد پسورد نداشته باشه در ست عمل میکنه، اما وقتی پسورد داشته باشه با پیغام خطای "پسورد صحیح نیست" مواجه میشوم .

 "INSERT INTO Table1 IN " & Chr(34) & App.Path & "\DATA.mdb" & Chr(34) & " SELECT * FROM Table1"لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید .

----------


## kitcat_m18

سلا دوست عزیز
شما که خودت استادی اما این کد زیاد جالب نیست  :لبخند: 

می تونی خیلی راحت تر اینکارو انجام بدی
اول هر دو تا بانک رو باز کن
بعد به وسیله ی این دستور اس کیو ال این کارو انجام بده:


INSERT INTO table_2
SELECT * FROM table_1
LIMIT 10
ON DUPLICATE KEY UPDATE table_2.id = table_2.id
موفق باشی

من قبلا یه همچین پروژه ای رو انجام دادم و برای اینکه اذیت نشی قسمت داپلیکیت و لیمیت هم برات نوشتم :چشمک: 

موفق باشی :لبخند:

----------


## butterfly8528

سلام .

kitcat_m18 عزیز از پاسختون ممنون اما انگار منظورم رو خوب متوجه نشدید.

بنده فکر می کنم مشکل در سینتکس کدی هست که نوشتم ، چون فقط در صورتی که بانک مقصد پسورد داشته باشه پیغام خطا میده !

قابل ذکر هست که برای دستورات دیگه مانند DELETE یا ... همچین مشکلی پیش نمیاد ! فقط وقتی که از INSERT INTO استفاده میکنم با خطای Password Not Valid... مواجه میشم .

در ضمن در این مورد استفاده از دستورات UPDATE و Limit نیاز نیست .

با تشکر .

----------


## kitcat_m18

با سلام مجدد خدمت دوست خوبم butterfly8528

بله حق با شماست من درست متوجه مشکل شما نشده بودم،

به عنوان عذر خواهی یه سورس برات آماده کردم که جواب سوالت توش هست.

تو این نمونه که نوشتم دو شیوه آموزش داده شده:
وارد کردن اطلاعات از دیتابیس بدون پسورد به دیتابیس پسورد دار  با استفاده از دستورات SQL
وارد کردن اطلاعات از دیتابیس پسورد دار به دیتابیس بدون پسورد با استفاده از دستورات SQL

یه کمی کد ها رو تغییر بدی می تونی هر دو دیتا بیس رو هم پسورد دار در نظر بگیری و عمل وارد کردن اطلاعات رو داخلشون انجام بدی

موفق باشی :چشمک:

----------


## shahram_g

دورد
من تو برنامم از microsoft ado control استفاده می کنم.
حالا چطوری می تونم با این کامپوننت محتویات یک فایل اکسس رو به یک فایل دیگه که کاملا از نظر ساختاری مشابه هستند بفرستم.

وقتی از کد زیر استفاده می کنم روس recordset.refresh خطای operation is not allowed when the object is closed رو میده ولی کار انتقال انجام میشه.
حالا چطوری جلوی این خطا رو بگیرم؟

With ad2
.ConnectionString = "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=" & App.Path & "\mdb2.mdb"
..RecordSource = " INSERT INTO codeTel IN '" & App.Path & "\code.mdb' SELECT * FROM CodeTel1" 
.refresh
end with

----------


## میلاد علوی

دوست من همین پاسخی که در بالا داده شده رو لطفا در نظر بگیرید حالا من میخوام توی اون جدولی که اطلاعات رو میخوام بریزم (بانک مقصدم) پسورد هم داره 
چکار باید بکنم 
(درضمن اون خطایی که دوستمون گفتن برای من هم میده)
این پست هم   https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1164342   خوبه ولی با RS و روشی پیچیده نوشته شده و قالهای ULD کاررو مشکلتر میکنن 
میخوام اگر میشه همین کد فوق رو که با ADODC هست راهنمایی م کنید که بتونم استفاده کنم

----------


## میلاد علوی

کیست که مرا یاری کنددددد لدفاااا

----------

